# Grace Period



## Kiora (Oct 3, 2011)

A question, is there such a thing as a grace period for new equipment before it needs to be PAT tested I personally don't think there should be but this question has been raised time an time again where I am and if so how long


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no clue what PAT testing is.. this video should help explain it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiora (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for that, I know what PAT testing is I do it for our company, but when I go to do new equipment I get told about this grace period? but can not find any information about it anywhere, by the way I like the clip I can use that thanks


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a 'grace period'. The time applicable depends upon the location of the equipment. If it were a construction site for example it would be every 3 months, therefore the grace period would be three months from the date of arrival on site, but a purchase recieipt would have to be on site also. If no documentation regarding the purchase is available at the time a PAT test should take place then new or not it becomes an 'old' appliance.

Frank


----------



## Kiora (Oct 3, 2011)

*Grace period*

Thanks for that Frank, but lets say you buy a new peice of equipment, but it get's damaged in transit, you can't see the damge because it's internal, i.e. the earth cable comes loose and someone get's a shock when they switch it on. Would that argument hold up in court?, that we had a grace period?, who would be liable?, the PAT tester,(who thought there was a grace period), the manufacturer,(who sent it in good faith), or the courier,(who damaget it in transit without reolising).


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The case of 'what if'goes on forever. All you can do is test everything as soon as it arrives on site or use the grace system but ensuring you have a provable and traceable opperation in place. ie a method statement and risk assessment plus the test paperwork to go with it


Frank


----------



## Kiora (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeh!! I know what you mean about going on forever, that's what's been happening here, I just wanted some clarification, but it seems to be a grey area, as usual, nothing black or white, until somthing happens then, that's when your , but thanks anyway :thumbsup:


----------

